

Kerberos.io – Open Source Video Surveillance Software - jewel
https://kerberos.io/

======
socceroos
I've been using my own homebrew security system for a while now - nothing more
than a prototype though.

What I'd love to see these projects do is to step past OpenCL and use
additional tools like OpenTLD to actually track and learn who is in an around
your yard. That way it doesn't have to record or alert you when your wife or
kids get home. It also means your system can alert you: "Hey, Jill just
arrived on your front doorstep and left a pot of soup....or an IED...I can't
quite tell".

Still, very useful - and in the grey area of surveillance.

------
alrs
That name is beyond taken.

"No one generation could link with the other. Men would become little better
than the flies of a summer." \--Burke

